# sysctl:unknown oid 'compat.linux.osrelease' [FreeBSD 8.0]



## Onia (Nov 25, 2009)

I find some problems during I am installing FreeBSD 8.0.
It seemes that everything goes well.But when I install the linux-base package throungh sysinstall,it returns error.

Add of package linux_base-f10-10_2.tbz aborted error code 1 for more information see debug screen.

the debug screen:

....
./share/man/man8/cat missing (created)
sysctl:unknown oid 'compat.linux.osrelease'
linuxulator is not loaded,exiting.
pkg_add install script returned error status.

I have tried many times.Please help.Thanks in advance!


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 25, 2009)

Did you try a search on the forum?


----------



## mousaka (Nov 25, 2009)

```
# kldload linux
```

mousaka


----------



## Onia (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks mousaka.

But when I use the 'Configure Network Settings' or 'Adjust Date & Time' menu options from the applets in my GNOME panel, I am given a dialog that
says:

   The platform you are running is not supported by this tool.If you know for sure that it works like one of the platforms listed below,you can select that and continue.  Note, however, that this might damage the system configuration or downright cripple your computer.

What's wrong with the boring GNOME?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2009)

Quite likely you're not running hald, dbus and gdm.

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#full-gnome


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Nov 25, 2009)

@onia

Did you try to find a solution for your first problem? It seems to me that your jumping from one error to the next error


----------



## vivek (Nov 25, 2009)

Onia said:
			
		

> The platform you are running is not supported by this tool.If you know for sure that it works like one of the platforms listed below,you can select that and continue.  Note, however, that this might damage the system configuration or downright cripple your computer.
> What's wrong with the boring GNOME?



Nothing, just select FreeBSD version and click Ok. Otherwise use shell prompt to set date and ntp client


----------



## Onia (Nov 25, 2009)

@SirDice
I checked that all of hald,dbus,gdm are running.

@FBSDin20Steps  
I apologize for my orderless. I thought the cause of second problem is the first problem.The solution of my first question is @mousaka.But the Gnome still don't work well.

@vivek  
I can't select FreeBSD version. When I click on the FreeBSD version,the 'ok' button becomes gray.When I choose the arch linux or other linux version,the menu popup also can't be modified.


----------



## mousaka (Nov 25, 2009)

Some of the "GNOME-Tools" don't recognize FreeBSD 8.0 until now. Maybe this might be your problem.

I didn't look into that so far, just noticed it. Maybe you should open a PR.

mousaka


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2009)

Onia said:
			
		

> I can't select FreeBSD version. When I click on the FreeBSD version,the 'ok' button becomes gray.


Make sure procfs is mounted.


----------



## Onia (Nov 26, 2009)

I mounted the proc & linproc,the situation become better, When I select the Linux version,the popup dialog box can be changed now,but where I modify is not really modified. It can't be saved.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2009)

You do not need linux_base or any of the linux tools in Gnome. It should work fine with the native FreeBSD tools.


----------



## Onia (Nov 27, 2009)

I feel puzzled.


----------

